# Battlefield 3: Modern Warfare 3-Entwickler macht sich offenbar über fehlerhafte Beta lustig



## SebastianThoeing (19. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3: Modern Warfare 3-Entwickler macht sich offenbar über fehlerhafte Beta lustig* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3: Modern Warfare 3-Entwickler macht sich offenbar über fehlerhafte Beta lustig


----------



## Woxge (19. Oktober 2011)

Mal wieder schön über Modern Warfare gelästert, Herr Thöing.

Warum steht aber in der Schlagzeile nicht, dass die werten Herren von EA/DICE mit der Sache angefangen haben?

Man könnte glatt meinen ihr seid von EA gekauft. Ein echtes Armutszeugnis des deutschen Spielejournalismus.

Jeden Tag hier nur Polemik und Bild-Niveau. Bei so nem Zustand hab ich echt nichts dagegen, wenn der deutsche Spielejournalismus untergeht.


----------



## wOJ (19. Oktober 2011)

Wie gleich aus so einer unscheinbaren aussage in bild manier gehetzt wird....


----------



## Lordex (19. Oktober 2011)

Wie peinlich...klar das solche Fehler mit ner Asbach Uralt Engine nicht mehr vorkommen!

Mein Gott, wie konnt die nur so dermaßen abstürzen.... so ein lächerliches Verhalten hab ich ja noch nie erlebt! Aber es gibt ja immer ein erstes mal! Nun Frage man sich doch warum die WIRKLICH keine Beta machn! Haben bestimmt schiß das die LEte merken ewas für ein Müll die da wieder hingeklatscht haben! Ich frue mich jetzt schon auf das geflenne in den offiziellen Foren von CoD


----------



## Donnjeel (19. Oktober 2011)

ne Beta ist halt dafür da, um Fehler aufzudecken und wer was neues erstellt, der darf auch Fehler machen.

das MW3 nicht als Beat spielbar seien wird, hat sicherlich den Grund, daß die im Vergleich zu BF3 so dermaßen abstinken würde, daß sich keiner das Spiel kaufen will.
Wer auf ein Spiel nur ne andere Grafik draufklatscht, damit mein ich neue Maps, keine neue Engine, der braucht auch keierlei Tests um Fehler aufzudecken. Ist schon lustig.


----------



## Ezzlo (19. Oktober 2011)

Über die Fehler anderer her zuziehen zeigt nur das CoD Angst vor fallenden Verkaufszahlen hat, meiner Meinung nach gerechtfertigt, die hätte ich auch wenn ich gehen einen Blockbuster wie BF3 antreten müsste.


----------



## danoc (19. Oktober 2011)

seh ich auch so. und cod wir dieses jahr 100pro nicht so viele verkaufen wie sonst. dafür ist bf3 einfach zu stark


----------



## wurzn (19. Oktober 2011)

LOL. Welches spiel ihm mehr spass macht, dazu sagt er nix. Bei einem schlechten spiel bringts auch nix wenn es bugfrei is. Bf3 spielt der noch wenn sein spiel schon monate in der ecke liegt


----------



## wurzn (19. Oktober 2011)

LOL. Welches spiel ihm mehr spass macht, dazu sagt er nix. Bei einem schlechten spiel bringts auch nix wenn es bugfrei is. Bf3 spielt der noch wenn sein spiel schon monate in der ecke liegt


----------



## wurzn (19. Oktober 2011)

LOL. Welches spiel ihm mehr spass macht, dazu sagt er nix. Bei einem schlechten spiel bringts auch nix wenn es bugfrei is. Bf3 spielt der noch wenn sein spiel schon monate in der ecke liegt


----------



## wurzn (19. Oktober 2011)

LOL. Welches spiel ihm mehr spass macht, dazu sagt er nix. Bei einem schlechten spiel bringts auch nix wenn es bugfrei is. Bf3 spielt der noch wenn sein spiel schon monate in der ecke liegt


----------



## wurzn (19. Oktober 2011)

LOL. Welches spiel ihm mehr spass macht, dazu sagt er nix. Bei einem schlechten spiel bringts auch nix wenn es bugfrei is. Bf3 spielt der noch wenn sein spiel schon monate in der ecke liegt


----------



## wurzn (19. Oktober 2011)

LOL. Welches spiel ihm mehr spass macht, dazu sagt er nix. Bei einem schlechten spiel bringts auch nix wenn es bugfrei is. Bf3 spielt der noch wenn sein spiel schon monate in der ecke liegt


----------



## wurzn (19. Oktober 2011)

LOL. Welches spiel ihm mehr spass macht, dazu sagt er nix. Bei einem schlechten spiel bringts auch nix wenn es bugfrei is. Bf3 spielt der noch wenn sein spiel schon monate in der ecke liegt


----------



## wurzn (19. Oktober 2011)

LOL. Welches spiel ihm mehr spass macht, dazu sagt er nix. Bei einem schlechten spiel bringts auch nix wenn es bugfrei is. Bf3 spielt der noch wenn sein spiel schon monate in der ecke liegt


----------



## wurzn (19. Oktober 2011)

LOL. Welches spiel ihm mehr spass macht, dazu sagt er nix. Bei einem schlechten spiel bringts auch nix wenn es bugfrei is. Bf3 spielt der noch wenn sein spiel schon monate in der ecke liegt


----------



## SebastianThoeing (19. Oktober 2011)

Woxge schrieb:


> Mal wieder schön über Modern Warfare gelästert, Herr Thöing.



Ich habe nichts gegen Modern Warfare. Im Gegenteil, ich habe bisher jeden Teil gespielt. Vor allem der erste Teil war grandios. Black Ops mochte ich nicht, das ist korrekt. Auch der zweite Modern Warfare-Teil war nicht so bombe wie Teil 1, aber immer noch prima Unterhaltung. Und dass EA mit der Schlammschlacht begonnen hat, ist ebenfalls auf pcgames.de zu lesen.

Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## Lordex (19. Oktober 2011)

@Wurzn:

EINMAL hätte auch gereicht meinst du nicht?

Ich glaub auch das CoD diesemal einiges an Verkaufszahlen einbüßen wird.....


----------



## Viper0201 (19. Oktober 2011)

Ey Leute schon mal auf den Kalender geguckt BF3 erscheint in 8 Tagen. Da ist es doch kein Wunder das die Konkurrenz sowas von sich gibt. EA und DICE sind ja auch nicht besser. Ich erinnere nur daran das sie Modern Warfare 2 Konkurrenz machen wollten indem sie zeitgleich ein "Mappack" (Mapupgrade) raus gebracht haben.

Das nennt man wohl Konkurrenzkampf in letzter Minute.


----------



## Draikore (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich sag dazu nur nur Fail.

Zusätzlich -> Erst informieren und dann rum weinen.


----------



## Schisshase (19. Oktober 2011)

Was soll immer dieses ständige gedisse? Sind Spieleentwickler jetzt eigentlich richtige erwachsene Menschen oder 12-Jährige Schulhof-Gangsterrapper?


----------



## Soulja110 (19. Oktober 2011)

joa ist klar wenn man immer den selben mist mit nur ein paar neuen karten verkauft ist das system irgendwann ausgereift....


----------



## ELECTROSYN (19. Oktober 2011)

"Sich lustig machen" und "über etwas herziehen" sieht meiner Meinung nach anders aus.


----------



## killerkartoffel (19. Oktober 2011)

ist ja mal wieder typisch. Dieser Glen Schofield ist mir ziemlich unsympatisch. Erst einen auf Unschuldslamm machen und im Nachhinein doch noch in Richtung Battlefield feuern. Dazu noch so brillante Aussagen wie "unsere Engine ist ein Porsche". Ne, belügen kann ich mich selber, werter Herr Schofield. Die alljährliche Neuauflage von MW1 könnt ihr dieses mal behalten.


----------



## facopse (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde diese Aussage ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht schlimm. Obwohl ich eher auf der Battlefield 3 - Seite stehe, juckt mich das kein bisschen. Dass darum wieder so ein Wirbel gemacht werden muss..


----------



## KiLLMovesHD (19. Oktober 2011)

BKA4Free schrieb:


> SUper PC games!! ihr seit echt die schlimmsten wortverdreher!!
> Schlimmer als die BILD-und das will was heisen!!Schämt euch, eure seite ist der letzte schandfleck im WEB. Meinungsmache der übelsten art.Was mann hier alles für einen stuss lesen muss??
> Und klar posten jetzt ein paar erbsenhirne was von "DISSEN" und so nem stuss-lernt lesen !!
> AN den haaren hergezogenen statements,die aber auch keiner lei halt haben....und die meisten leser hier sind Kinder nicht wie bei der BILD!!
> Bisle mehr verantwortung würd euch gut tun, und a bisle weniger die Hand aufhalten (is doch alles WERBUNG!


 
XD don't feed the troll!


----------



## Namuraz (19. Oktober 2011)

Hä ich checks nich ... ich finde die Aussage von dem gdrobdog10 viel schlimmer... o.O


----------



## Lordex (19. Oktober 2011)

BKA4Free schrieb:


> SUper PC games!! ihr seit echt die schlimmsten wortverdreher!!
> Schlimmer als die BILD-und das will was heisen!!Schämt euch, eure seite ist der letzte schandfleck im WEB. Meinungsmache der übelsten art.Was mann hier alles für einen stuss lesen muss??
> Und klar posten jetzt ein paar erbsenhirne was von "DISSEN" und so nem stuss-lernt lesen !!
> AN den haaren hergezogenen statements,die aber auch keiner lei halt haben....und die meisten leser hier sind Kinder nicht wie bei der BILD!!
> Bisle mehr verantwortung würd euch gut tun, und a bisle weniger die Hand aufhalten (is doch alles WERBUNG!


 
Meine Güte....du nervst nur noch ab! Wenn Dich das so nervt was hier an News geschrieben wird, hab ich einen unschlagbaren und vor allem.....KOSTENLOSEN Tip für DICH: VERZIEH DICH!!!!! 


Welche Hohn.....du sagst den Leuten das Sie lesen lernen sollen, aber selber kannst du nicht mal schreiben! Self Owned!


----------



## AUT-HK-MOTO6 (19. Oktober 2011)

Bei CoD ist es ja nicht wirklich schwer keine Fehler zu übersehen, zumal die Engine ja 10 Jahre alt ist und nach dieser Zeit (hoffentlich) alle Fehler draussen sind.
Die Frostbite2 allerdings ist nagelneu. Und da brauchts halt noch ausgiebige Erfahrungen für die Entwickler.


----------



## xotoxic242 (19. Oktober 2011)

1. is klar das die keine Beta brauchen, das übernehmen ja dann eh die Spieler im fertigen Spiel (ich sag nur Black Ops MP anfänglich)
2. is die Engine ja schon altbekannt durch die Vorgänger.
3. Wayne.........


----------



## Schisshase (19. Oktober 2011)

BKA4Free schrieb:


> Und klar posten jetzt ein paar erbsenhirne was von "DISSEN" und so nem stuss-lernt lesen !!


Bis Dato wars erst ein Erbsenhirn, welches aber zumindest so tut als würde es was von Rechtschreibung / Artikulation verstehen.


----------



## Harf (19. Oktober 2011)

Krass... ah ne nur irgnd n Schrott um Klicks zu kriegen und damit sich die BF Kids austobn koenne, hab aber nicht aus versehen bild.de eingetippt oder?


----------



## JanEric1 (19. Oktober 2011)

is ja auch iwie klar das keine bugs mehr in mw drin sind  hatte ja 6jahre zeit die zu beheben  

wenn die immmer die selbe engine verwenden und nur minimal ändern kommmen ja auch nur minimal bug hinzu.

doch bleibt das game auch letztendlich das gleiche


----------



## Kerkilabro (19. Oktober 2011)

China: Es ist schonwieder ein Sack Reis umgefallen! atentionääääääääää


----------



## r4mp4ge (19. Oktober 2011)

Na kein Wunder,dass "Herr Schofield" weiß,dass es in seinem (5 jahre alten)
dritten Aufwasch des "Ewig gleichen Spiel´s" keine neuen Bug´s gibt?
Wäre ja nochmal Schöner,wo nix Neues Reinkommt,kommt auch nichts Neues dabei heraus.(ROFLAO)
Wozu denn eine "Beta" für etwas das diese "Herren"schon vor Urzeiten Lieblos,
Einfallslos und ohne Ahnung da Hingeklatscht haben,und wozu auf die "Fan´s" hören,
wenn die Minderbemittelten(ihr "Neues C0d) immer wieder wie "etwas absolut Cooles" ansehen
und für so´n Abfall auch noch 50 oder mehr Euro´s parat haben?
Kann man sich fast sicher Sein,dass es noch eine gute Weile in diesem "Trott" bei 
den Machern dieser bedauernswerten Reihe weitergeht. 
C0d ist an Ideenlosigkeit und Innovationsarmut gestorben,nicht Schlimm.

Ramp


----------



## nullskill (19. Oktober 2011)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> 1. is klar das die keine Beta brauchen, das übernehmen ja dann eh die Spieler im fertigen Spiel (ich sag nur Black Ops MP anfänglich)
> 2. is die Engine ja schon altbekannt durch die Vorgänger.
> 3. Wayne.........


 
genau so ist es!
die engine ist doch schon so altbacken, dass man keine beta mehr braucht! und die spieler werden es in den ersten 2 wochen nach verkaufsstart schon machen!

who needs a beta!? we play mw3! ^^


----------



## Alexey1978 (19. Oktober 2011)

Das typische Verhalten von Publishern und Entwicklern zur Releasereife. 

Ich find's lustig. Das PC-Games darüber berichtet obwohl es etwas Richtung Bild.de geht ist doch in Ordnung. Es ist eine zur Schlammschlacht der Entwickler passende News. 

So noch kurz ein bissel mit lästern, weil läster ja so spaßig sein kann.  Es ist irgendwie logisch, das wenn eine Spielereihe seit Jahren auf die gleiche Technik setzt die Bugs weniger werden. Obwohl ich mich doch grob erinnere das Black Ops sehr viele Bugs und Fehler im Multiplayer hatte oder nicht? Da muss man doch im Grunde den Ball etwas flach halten finde ich. Gerade wenn man so überheblich daherkommt und nach dem letzten Bugdesaster beim Release von Black Ops auch noch sagt, man hätte eine Beta zur Fehlerbeseitigung nicht nötig.


----------



## Harf (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin ja gespannt ob wir etwas zur Wertungsmanipulatin bei Bf3 zu hoeren kriegrn oder ob das schoen tot geschwiegen wird. Ich glaub ich stonier mein Preorder noch wenns geht, wenn nu au noch an der Wertung stark gedreht werden muss


----------



## maikblack2011 (19. Oktober 2011)

Nur blöd das die Beta die man spielen konnte fast 2 Monate alt war und die Fehler schon gefixt wurden als wir die Beta spielten...


----------



## JanEric1 (19. Oktober 2011)

Harf schrieb:


> Ich bin ja gespannt ob wir etwas zur Wertungsmanipulatin bei Bf3 zu hoeren kriegrn oder ob das schoen tot geschwiegen wird. Ich glaub ich stonier mein Preorder noch wenns geht, wenn nu au noch an der Wertung stark gedreht werden muss


 
wegen so nem gerücht willst du bf stornieren ?

hast du die beta gespielt ?
da muss eig. nicht gedreht werden


----------



## Skaty12 (19. Oktober 2011)

Die MW Beta war aber wirklich besser als die 8 (2 Monate alte) Beta von Battlefield 3...


----------



## Alexey1978 (19. Oktober 2011)

Skaty12 schrieb:


> Die MW Beta war aber wirklich besser als die 8 (2 Monate alte) Beta von Battlefield 3...



Da sind wir nun wieder bei dem Vergleich von Äpfeln und Birnen. COD und BF3 sind von der komplexität her zwei völlig unterschiedliche Spiele. BF3 sezt auf neue Engine und diverse andere nicht jahrelang bewährte "Systeme" (Zerstörung etc.) das bei einem komplexen System mehr Fehler auftreten können als bei einem einfacheren System ist doch logisch.

Das ist ein wenig wie mit nem Auto. Moderne Karren haben viel Schnickschnack eingebaut der kaputt gehen kann. Ältere Modelle haben weniger Schnickschnack und dementsprechend weniger Fehlerpotential.

Da ist es kein Wunder, das eine Beta von (ich denke Du meinst die MW2 Beta zu MW3 wird's ja wohl keine geben) MW2 runder lief als die von BF3 wobei eine Beta ja genau dazu da ist, Fehler zu finden, also sehe ich Fehler in einer Beta im Grunde nicht als negativ an.


----------



## JanEric1 (19. Oktober 2011)

Skaty12 schrieb:


> Die MW Beta war aber wirklich besser als die 8 (2 Monate alte) Beta von Battlefield 3...


 
 als die 8 (2 Monate alte) Beta von 
was soll das bedeuten?


----------



## leckmuschel (19. Oktober 2011)

Alexey1978 schrieb:


> Da sind wir nun wieder bei dem Vergleich von Äpfeln und Birnen. COD und BF3 sind von der komplexität her zwei völlig unterschiedliche Spiele. BF3 sezt auf neue Engine und diverse andere nicht jahrelang bewährte "Systeme" (Zerstörung etc.) das bei einem komplexen System mehr Fehler auftreten können als bei einem einfacheren System ist doch logisch.
> 
> Das ist ein wenig wie mit nem Auto. Moderne Karren haben viel Schnickschnack eingebaut der kaputt gehen kann. Ältere Modelle haben weniger Schnickschnack und dementsprechend weniger Fehlerpotential.
> 
> Da ist es kein Wunder, das eine Beta von (ich denke Du meinst die MW2 Beta zu MW3 wird's ja wohl keine geben) MW2 runder lief als die von BF3 wobei eine Beta ja genau dazu da ist, Fehler zu finden, also sehe ich Fehler in einer Beta im Grunde nicht als negativ an.


 
tja, das ist sledgehammer games.
sie erkennen sowas nicht, weil sie noch nie an großen titel "mitarbeiten" durften.
das sie bei mw3 mitmachen dürfen, ist doch nur aus der not geboren, auf grund dessen, dass teilweise leute von IW geganen sind.


----------



## Daishi888 (19. Oktober 2011)

JanEric1 schrieb:


> als die 8 (2 Monate alte) Beta von
> was soll das bedeuten?



raff ich grad auch nicht, egal.

@Topic alles nur PR. Hauptsache auf sich aufmerksam machen, damit die Leute über MW3 reden und es mit BF3 vergleichen und... Dejavue! (habe mir grad die Posts hier durchgelesen...) Alle reingefallen! 

Aber mal was ernstes; @Redaktion oder kurz an Herrn Thoeing

Könnt Ihr nicht diesen komischen "BKA4Free" aus dem Forum kicken?! Der ist entweder bezahlt oder von der Konkurrenz oder beides. Wenn ich dem seine Kommentare lese, muss ich jedes mal aufpassen, dass ich nicht meinen schönen neuen Arbeitsmonitor voll
Ich wäre euch zu tiefsten Dank verpflichtet


----------



## Fresh1981 (19. Oktober 2011)

Daishi888 schrieb:


> raff ich grad auch nicht, egal.
> 
> @Topic alles nur PR. Hauptsache auf sich aufmerksam machen, damit die Leute über MW3 reden und es mit BF3 vergleichen und... Dejavue! (habe mir grad die Posts hier durchgelesen...) Alle reingefallen!
> 
> ...


 
Oh ja der Typ hat echt ein Problem wäre auc dafür das der gekickt wird!
Aber leider wird das wohl nicht passieren!
Ließ dir mal durch was der zu ME3 40.000 Dialogzeilen geschrieben hat!


----------



## Razorlight (19. Oktober 2011)

wenn man jedes Jahr immer wieder den gleichen Aufguss bringt, und nichts ändert, wirds auch keine neuen Bugs geben.


----------



## Daishi888 (19. Oktober 2011)

Fresh1981 schrieb:


> Oh ja der Typ hat echt ein Problem wäre auc dafür das der gekickt wird!
> Aber leider wird das wohl nicht passieren!
> Ließ dir mal durch was der zu ME3 40.000 Dialogzeilen geschrieben hat!



"Ich geh kaputt!" Jetzt tut der mir schon wieder irgendwie leid..... sry, back 2 Topic; warte auf nächsten Post...


----------



## Fresh1981 (19. Oktober 2011)

Sag ich doch! Aber ganz ehrlich der Nick sagt schon alles!


----------



## tublat (19. Oktober 2011)

Alexey1978 schrieb:


> Da ist es kein Wunder, das eine Beta von (ich denke Du meinst die MW2 Beta zu MW3 wird's ja wohl keine geben) MW2 runder lief als die von BF3 wobei eine Beta ja genau dazu da ist, Fehler zu finden, also sehe ich Fehler in einer Beta im Grunde nicht als negativ an.


 
Ich denke er meinte tatsächlich eine "Beta" von MW3, die auf der CoD-XP zu spielen war.


----------



## Bl4ckburn (19. Oktober 2011)

BKA4Free schrieb:


> SUper PC games!! ihr seit echt die schlimmsten wortverdreher!!
> Schlimmer als die BILD-und das will was heisen!!Schämt euch, eure seite ist der letzte schandfleck im WEB. Meinungsmache der übelsten art.Was mann hier alles für einen stuss lesen muss??
> Und klar posten jetzt ein paar erbsenhirne was von "DISSEN" und so nem stuss-lernt lesen !!
> AN den haaren hergezogenen statements,die aber auch keiner lei halt haben....und die meisten leser hier sind Kinder nicht wie bei der BILD!!
> Bisle mehr verantwortung würd euch gut tun, und a bisle weniger die Hand aufhalten (is doch alles WERBUNG!



Wenn ich sowas lese bin ich einfach nur überrascht was für Menschen es gibt. Aber dann denk ich mir einfach nur: 'irgendwer muss ja bei Kik die Klamotten auf die Kleiderständer packen'


----------



## Sirius89 (19. Oktober 2011)

Die News is nen Scherz oder?Is nich dein Ernst?


----------



## E-K0 (19. Oktober 2011)

selbe lese ich gerade hier im post was BF und CoD tun, nur gehate xD

ist doch mal sowas von scheiß egal, was irgend ein hinz und kunz gesagt hat oO
Habe die Beta selbst getestet mir ein Bild gemacht und fertig.

Das Spiel wird übrigens Geil
wen CoD auch gut wird... auch schön besser für UNS Gamer und die die es Spielen..

Die Firmen bekriegen sich wegen PR aber was bringt euch das?


----------



## Raidernet (19. Oktober 2011)

Der MP von CoD MW3 ist auch schon seit MW1 fertig. Kommt ja weder ne neue Engine noch sonstwas. Dass es bei einer neuen Engine und einem neuen Spiel in einer BETA zu Bugs kommt ist doch wohl selbstverständlich und sagt nichts über das fertige produkt aus.


----------



## Stonemender (19. Oktober 2011)

Na, das war ja mal wirklich ne Meldung wert.


----------



## Tenograd (19. Oktober 2011)

Raidernet schrieb:


> Der MP von CoD MW3 ist auch schon seit MW1 fertig. Kommt ja weder ne neue Engine noch sonstwas. Dass es bei einer neuen Engine und einem neuen Spiel in einer BETA zu Bugs kommt ist doch wohl selbstverständlich und sagt nichts über das fertige produkt aus.


 
Neue Engine?
Hier handelt es sich immer noch von einer Weiterentwicklung der Frostbyte 2 Engine.
Das scheinen sehr viele zu vergessen.

Außerdem wird es erst nächstes Jahr eine neue Engine für CoD geben.
Was schlicht weg daran liegt, das die Konsolen immer noch kein Upgrade erhalten haben.

Natürlich ist eine Beta eine Beta, aber selbst ich habe extrem viele Fehler in der Beta gesehen und um ehrlich zu sein ist eine Open Beta grundsätzlich nur als Stresstest für Server und unschlüssige Spieler da.
Es wird vor 2012 kein Bug freies Game sein.Das ist so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche und Schuld daran ist der Publisher EA.
Das Spiel ist nicht fertig und sogar Dice müsste das Begriffen haben...
Aber für EA geht es nur um den Umsatz, so traurig das auch ist.


----------



## Mentor501 (19. Oktober 2011)

Tenograd schrieb:


> Neue Engine?
> Hier handelt es sich immer noch von einer Weiterentwicklung der Frostbyte 2 Engine.
> Das scheinen sehr viele zu vergessen.
> 
> ...


 
Laut DICE eigener Aussage haben sie den Grundcode komplett umgeschrieben, geblieben seien lediglich einige kleine Abschnitte... moment mal, warum diskutiere ich überhaupt, dass ist mir die Aussage irgendeines Menschen der Zufällig bei einem der beiden Entwickler arbeitet nicht wert.


----------



## mimc1 (19. Oktober 2011)

Lächerlich


----------



## Xorydol (19. Oktober 2011)

natürlich ist sie neu, es gab nie eine frostbyte 2, die in bc2 wurde von dice selbst als 1.5 bezeichnet....


----------



## HMCpretender (19. Oktober 2011)

Wer tatsächlich mal ein bugfreies Spiel herausgebracht hat, der darf gerne Andere kritisieren.

*Schweigen*


----------



## JeremyClarkson (19. Oktober 2011)

Das wär dann die erste Software überhaupt und weltweit, die keinen einzigen Fehler hat. Da bin ich ja mal echt gespannt...


----------



## Renox1 (19. Oktober 2011)

Glen Schofield? Was ist denn das fürn ein Grünschnabel?


----------



## Darknomis806 (19. Oktober 2011)

mw3 wird klar bugs haben aber er meint wahrscheinlich damit nicht so extreme wie in der beta von bf3 und denkt ihr ehrlich die patchen das alles in nichtmal nem monat weg?


----------



## Darknomis806 (19. Oktober 2011)

und süß wie auf einmal die ganzen Bf fanboys bei ein bisschen Kritik an ihrem ,,perfekten Spiel´´ gleich durchdrehen


----------



## corn123 (19. Oktober 2011)

MW is doch noch verbuggter als die Beta von BF3. Was es da alles für Glitches und Bugs gab/gibt (werden ja auch nicht gepatcht).


----------



## Joerg2 (19. Oktober 2011)

Also für gewöhnlich halt ich mich ja raus aus dieser ganzen CoD oder BF Diskussion, weil ich beide Spiele auf ihre Weise mag - aber was der gute Glenn da behauptet ist einfach nur arrogant und dumm. Der Sinn einer Beta ist es ja gerade Bugs zu finden, um sie dann in der Release Version (weitgehend) gepatched zu bekommen - offenbar hat der Gute das Prinzip einer Beta noch nicht verstanden *kopf-schüttel*


----------



## STuK4 (19. Oktober 2011)

So eine Nichtigkeit...
Ganz ehrlich PCG das ist doch keinen Post wert.


----------



## E-K0 (19. Oktober 2011)

Wofür die Ganze Aufregung?


----------



## Skaty12 (19. Oktober 2011)

Darknomis806 schrieb:


> mw3 wird klar bugs haben aber er meint wahrscheinlich damit nicht so extreme wie in der beta von bf3 und denkt ihr ehrlich die patchen das alles in nichtmal nem monat weg?


 Och man -.- Die Beta war doch schon über nen Monat alt...


----------



## Skaty12 (19. Oktober 2011)

Tenograd schrieb:


> Neue Engine?
> Hier handelt es sich immer noch von einer Weiterentwicklung der Frostbyte 2 Engine.
> Das scheinen sehr viele zu vergessen.
> 
> ...


 Klar, neue Engnie... solange es Idioten gibt die CoD so kauft wie es ist verbessern die garnichts.


----------



## JerrY1992 (19. Oktober 2011)

aha, das war jetzt wirklich kein post wert


----------



## pkroos (19. Oktober 2011)

denen wird das lachen noch vergehen


----------



## TonydieMatrix (19. Oktober 2011)

Sollen die erst ne Beta raus Bringen ups.. sind nicht in der lage dazu weil das game ... ist xD


----------



## Bl4ckburn (19. Oktober 2011)

Haters gonna hate.  Sollen Activision und EA sich gegenseitig trietzen, BF3 wird trotzdem nen hammer Game.


----------



## MrFloppy77 (19. Oktober 2011)

Das hat eine Beta so an sich. Wichtig ist, dass das Final Release möglichst fehlerlos ist. Andere machen die Beta ja bekanntermaßen lieber nach dem Release, dann haben die Leute das Game schon gekauft, wenn die ganzen Fehler sich häufen und können nicht mehr abspringen...


----------



## r4mp4ge (19. Oktober 2011)

Eigentlich könnte man den Titel des Beitrages auch als,ähh,Marketing für Cod bezeichnen,denn für bessere Werbesprüche reicht das Begrenzte Budget,das B0bby Trollface seinen "Studio´s" überlässt nicht aus,sieht man ja bei dem Spruch mit der Automarke.
Find es Oberpeinlich,wie sich diese Leute mit etwas das nahezu keinen Reellen "Neuwert" hat auch noch zu Brüsten versuchen,und wie die ganzen "Fan´s" 
überzeugt von dem getue sind,will ich eigentlich nur Abstand davon,in den kindergarten kriegen die mich nicht rein.

Ramp.


----------



## Gombo (19. Oktober 2011)

Tenograd schrieb:


> Neue Engine?
> Hier handelt es sich immer noch von einer Weiterentwicklung der Frostbyte 2 Engine.
> Das scheinen sehr viele zu vergessen.
> 
> ...


 
Es ist eine BETA !! und laut Dice war die schon über einen Monat alt. Und wenn das Spiel nicht fertig seien sollte dann würde sogar die in deinen Augen ultraböse Nazi-Abzockerfirma EA es nochmal verschieben.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (19. Oktober 2011)

jeder der DICE kennt weiß das da technisch keine profis am werk sind also nichts neues


----------



## Lightbringer667 (19. Oktober 2011)

ach ja... da beharken sich zwei kontrahenten, infinity ward muss (zurecht) fürchten, dass cod langsam die luft ausgeht und sich nicht mehr so gut verkauft und sie viele kunden an DICE / EA verlieren. da kommt dann schon mal nen schlag unter die gürtellinie. frag mich eher warum das ne meldung wert war O.o


----------



## Skaty12 (19. Oktober 2011)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> jeder der DICE kennt weiß das da technisch keine profis am werk sind also nichts neues


 Uhm... ohne Worte...


----------



## Nesquick_John (19. Oktober 2011)

äääähm, black ops? cod is das bugfreiste spiel ever. und wenn jetz alle sagen "black ops war doch net von iw", bei mw 2 war der launch durch das hostingsystem auch net fehlerfrei. 

aber genau deshalb mag ich diesen herbst: der ultimative battlefield vs. cod fight.


----------



## r4mp4ge (19. Oktober 2011)

Woxge schrieb:


> Mal wieder schön über Modern Warfare gelästert, Herr Thöing.
> 
> Warum steht aber in der Schlagzeile nicht, dass die werten Herren von EA/DICE mit der Sache angefangen haben?
> 
> ...


 
Ramp:
Es gibt immer wieder Leute wie Dich,die einen Titel zu einer Nachricht Lesen,und dann auch noch den nerv haben,die Schuld für etwas das einem "Aufstösst"bei den Redakteuren zu Suchen?
Hatte ICH die Aussage des Entwicklers zu "Bug´s" in der C0d-Engine" vernommen,in hinsicht auf"Ich habe aber bei "Anderen" welche gesehen,
wäre meine Überschrift mit soviel Hohn dahergekommen,dass Du dich mit Sicherheit über deine Schreibmittel Übergeben hättest(oder vielleicht gerade auch tust),es kümmert mich wenig wie Du es "Siehst",man kann den PCG leuten nicht vorwerfen die Bild zu sein,da Du mit dieser Zeitung nun aber "Erfahrungen" zu haben Scheinst,es gibt eine "Richtig gute" Computerzeitschrift aus deren Hause,die deinem Geschmack wohl eher gleichkommt.
"Heute bei Computerbild Seite Eins,Nackte Mainboards"

Ramp


----------



## Harf (19. Oktober 2011)

ICh frag mich wie man da überhaupt was großes reininterpretieren kann, als ob das jetzt so schrecklich ist


----------



## Datamind (19. Oktober 2011)

@ EA/Battlefield fanboys

Origin Zwang, Wertungs-Manipulation...

So langsam solltet ihr auch mal wachwerden und aufhören die Call of Duty Beiträge/News zu diskriminieren. Kehrt erst mal vor eurer eigenen Haustüre... der Dreck häuft sich langsam an.


----------



## Darknomis806 (19. Oktober 2011)

Skaty12 schrieb:


> Och man -.- Die Beta war doch schon über nen Monat alt...


 

beta hat am 29.september angefangen und letzte woche  oder vorletzte hat sie aufgehört 

die ganzen scherwiegenden fehler kriegst bis zum 27.oktober wohl kaum weggepatcht


----------



## lycom (19. Oktober 2011)

Ich finde die kleinen Sticheleien der call of duty Anhängern süß.... wenn ich auf eine engine jedesmal nur neue Texturen drüber ziehe dann kanns ja auch schlecht bugs geben *lach* Nur noch 5 Tage und dann gehts ab !!!!!


----------



## schattenlord98 (19. Oktober 2011)

Irgendwelche Stänkereien zwischen zwei Spieleentwicklern als "News des Tages" Finde ich schon recht witzig, da sowas nun wirklich rein garnichts mit dem eigentlichen Spielvergnügen zu tun hat. Beide Entwickler sind dran beteiligt, dann lasst sie doch. Sollen sie sich die Köpfe einschlagen, ich warte auf die Testergebnisse bzw. mache mir selbst ein Bild von den Spielen und kaufe mir sie dann oder auch nicht.
Da geht mir diese Meldung schon recht am Allerwertesten vorbei... -.-


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (19. Oktober 2011)

Darknomis806 schrieb:


> beta hat am 29.september angefangen und letzte woche  oder vorletzte hat sie aufgehört
> 
> die ganzen scherwiegenden fehler kriegst bis zum 27.oktober wohl kaum weggepatcht



Gefährliches halbwissen. Aufgrund von Umständen die in und unter X News erläutert wurden:

- war der Code in der Beta über einen Monat alt (gerechnet ab start der Beta)
- gab es kein Bug, der DICE nicht schon bekannt bzw. schon gefixt war.


----------



## E-K0 (19. Oktober 2011)

schattenlord98 schrieb:


> Irgendwelche Stänkereien zwischen zwei Spieleentwicklern als "News des Tages" Finde ich schon recht witzig, da sowas nun wirklich rein garnichts mit dem eigentlichen Spielvergnügen zu tun hat. Beide Entwickler sind dran beteiligt, dann lasst sie doch. Sollen sie sich die Köpfe einschlagen, ich warte auf die Testergebnisse bzw. mache mir selbst ein Bild von den Spielen und kaufe mir sie dann oder auch nicht.
> Da geht mir diese Meldung schon recht am Allerwertesten vorbei... -.-


 
so sehe ich das auch
kaufe die Spiele für mich und nicht für andre


----------



## Datamind (19. Oktober 2011)

NilsonNeo4 schrieb:


> Gefährliches halbwissen. Aufgrund von Umständen die in und unter X News erläutert wurden:
> 
> - war der Code in der Beta über einen Monat alt (gerechnet ab start der Beta)
> - gab es kein Bug, der DICE nicht schon bekannt bzw. schon gefixt war.



Das ist im Endeffekt völlig egal... Die Leute die Battlefield hochloben und Call of Duty schlechtmachen, werden ehhh jeden Mist kaufen der von EA kommt. Solcher Käufer wünscht sich EA, User die alles schönreden und jegliche Gängelung in kauf nehmen und dabei die Konkurrenz schlechtreden. Irgendwie eine tolle mainstream Gruppe.


----------



## Gombo (19. Oktober 2011)

Datamind schrieb:


> Das ist im Endeffekt völlig egal... Die Leute die Battlefield hochloben und Call of Duty schlechtmachen, werden ehhh jeden Mist kaufen der von EA kommt. Solcher Käufer wünscht sich EA, User die alles schönreden und jegliche Gängelung in kauf nehmen und dabei die Konkurrenz schlechtreden. Irgendwie eine tolle mainstream Gruppe.



Ähm, Leute die Battlefield hochloben, sind Battlefield Fans. Und wenn jemand COD Fan ist, ist er dann automatisch Fan von Bobby Kotick und sich über jede Preiserhöhung freut ?


----------



## Crizpy (19. Oktober 2011)

Naja, ich versteh diesen dummen Streit zwischen euch kleinen Kindern echt nicht (blablabla Battlefield ist besser....blablabla CoD ist besser)
Das sind beide zwei unterschiedliche Ego-Shooter die eine ist auf Taktik und Strategie angewiesen die andere auf Schnelle Action wo man sofort drauf reagieren und handeln muss (weil bei CoD keine sehr großen Maps sind wie bei B3, man sollte also immer damit rechnen das ein Gegner sehr schnell vorbeikommen könnte):
Diese zwei Spiele sind obwohl es beide Ego-Shooter sind sehr sehr sehr unterschiedlich
z.B: Andere Grafikengine,Waffen,Spielstruktur,Gameplay..etc..
Die Beiden Spiele haben nichts gemeinsam außer Menschen abballern bei anderen Sachen kann man sie nicht vergleichen, man könnte sie nur vergleichen wenn sie zum Beispiel die gleiche Engine benutzen würden oder die selben Maps dann könnte man sagen wo es mehr Spaß machen würde ABER DAS IST ES NICHT!
Bei den Fanboys fehlt einfach dieses große Stück Hirn das man für sowas braucht.

ENDE (fast)

Also noch mal für's kurzfassen Battlefield andere Vorraussetzungen anderes Spiel/CoD andere Vorraussetzungen anderes Spiel.
Aber ich weiß schon jetzt das Battlefield sich für Konsole (PS3 und XBOX360) nicht gut verkaufen wird wegen der gelowten Grafik(kein AA ohne AA geht nix) und viele PC-Spieler werden wohl ihr PC auch nicht ganz aufrüsten wollen und sich dann auch eher CoD kaufen zudem weiß jeder Gamer auf diesen Planeten das CoD ca 80% des EgoShootermarktes besitzt!
Ganz im gegenteil es war sehr schlau von Activision keine sehr bessere Grafik gemacht zu haben weil die Grafik sieht meiner Meinung nach bei Konsolen besser aus als Battlefield 3 auf der Konsole weil B3 ist auf Konsolen auf 720p begrenzt und CoD ist es nicht, 
also ist rein technisch gesehen die Grafik nur bei dem PC besser und da wir PC-ler eine aussterbende Rasse sind weil es zu viele Konsoleros gibt zählt es grad mal 1/3.
Also können sich nur die Leute freuen die einen GamerPC besitzen mit dem sie auch auf High und min. 2xAA spielen können.
Kurz und Knapp Konsolenspieler dürfen nicht sagen das die Grafik besser ist weil die Grafik bei den Konsolen zwischen Medium und Low ist falls es diese Grafikeinstellung gibt....


JETZT ENDE 

So ENDE.


----------



## SuVHellraiser (19. Oktober 2011)

Guten abend also ich muss erlich sagen das es richtig dumm ist sich über call of duty oder battlefield zu streiten der eine mag das besser und der andere das spiel ich finde z.B call of duty besser bei battlefield finde ich nur die grafik geil mehr ist das spiel net wert für mich ist zwar für battlefield fans hart aber meiner meinung und die kann keiner wegnehmen.


----------



## SuVHellraiser (19. Oktober 2011)

oh crizpy hatte es ja schon geschrieben


----------



## IlllIIlllI (19. Oktober 2011)

ob nun dauerfeuergebratze wie bei battlefield oder stupides gecampe wie bei cod ändert nichts daran das auf beiden seiten fast nur gehirnamputierte kleinkinder sind


----------



## E-K0 (19. Oktober 2011)

Datamind schrieb:


> Das ist im Endeffekt völlig egal... Die Leute die Battlefield hochloben und Call of Duty schlechtmachen, werden ehhh jeden Mist kaufen der von EA kommt. Solcher Käufer wünscht sich EA, User die alles schönreden und jegliche Gängelung in kauf nehmen und dabei die Konkurrenz schlechtreden. Irgendwie eine tolle mainstream Gruppe.


 
mainstream Gruppe
sagt der CoD Spieler? 

Also ich kaufe auch BF3 und das ist die einzigste Spielereihe die ich von EA habe, die sache ist ja nur das EA alles aufkauft und man extrem viel auslassen muss wenn man sie auf Dauer meiden will.
Steam war damals auch sehr umstritten und man gucke wo es nun steht und wie viele es nicht missen wollen.
Konkurrenz hat noch niemanden geschadet, kann nur uns Gamern zu gute kommen 
Gegen CoD habe ich auch nix, habe nur nach etlichen teilen das Interesse verloren, da dort nix sehe was mich reitzt, was nicht bedeuten soll das es scheiße ist.

Wie Sagt man so schön, jedem das seine und Geschmäcker sind unterschiedlich


----------



## Firebringer (19. Oktober 2011)

Alter so viele Kommentare über so einen unnötigen Artikel...


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (19. Oktober 2011)

Crizpy schrieb:


> [...]
> Ganz im gegenteil es war sehr schlau von Activision keine sehr bessere Grafik gemacht zu haben weil die Grafik sieht meiner Meinung nach bei Konsolen besser aus als Battlefield 3 auf der Konsole weil B3 ist auf Konsolen auf 720p begrenzt und CoD ist es nicht,
> also ist rein technisch gesehen die Grafik nur bei dem PC besser.
> [...]


 
Was nun auf Konsolen besser ausieht darüber lässt sich streiten, aber lass dir gesagt sein:

BF3 (auf Konsolen): 1280x704 Pixel 30 FPS
MW2 (auf konsole): 1024x600 Pixel 60 FPS (zu MW3 hab ich nix gefunden die machen aber sicher nich plötzlich nen sprung auf 1080p)

das nicht persölich nehmen oder so, aber das ist nunmal so.


----------



## Gombo (19. Oktober 2011)

Crizpy schrieb:


> ...
> Ganz im gegenteil es war sehr schlau von Activision keine sehr bessere Grafik gemacht zu haben weil die Grafik sieht meiner Meinung nach bei Konsolen besser aus als Battlefield 3 auf der Konsole weil B3 ist auf Konsolen auf 720p begrenzt und CoD ist es nicht,
> also ist rein technisch gesehen die Grafik nur bei dem PC besser und da wir PC-ler eine aussterbende Rasse sind weil es zu viele Konsoleros gibt zählt es grad mal 1/3.
> ...



Also ich finde die BF3 Grafik auf low ( so siehts ungefähr auf Konsolen aus) ist immernoch besser als die von COD.


----------



## stawacz (19. Oktober 2011)

Datamind schrieb:


> Solcher Käufer wünscht sich EA, User die alles schönreden und jegliche Gängelung in kauf nehmen und dabei die Konkurrenz schlechtreden. Irgendwie eine tolle mainstream Gruppe.


 

hahahaha das is die lustigste aussage des tages.... 


doch sicher beabsichtigt oder? los komm,sag das das ein scherz war


----------



## Schisshase (19. Oktober 2011)

Lieber Weihnachtsmann,
ich wünsche mir für dieses Jahr wenigstens eine Newsmeldung zu BF3/MW3 in der keinerlei Fanboy- und/oder Haterkommentare vorkommen und in der mir kein Weltverbesserischer Klugscheißer unterstellt ich sei ein Sklave des Marketings, nur weil ich einfach das Spiele was mir gefällt.
Falls dir das nicht möglich ist, würde es auch schon der Weltfrieden tun.

Vielen Dank


----------



## RedMaco (19. Oktober 2011)

"Wir verlassen uns auf unsere Erfahrung...." Ähm mal ernsthaft eine Beta ist 1. zum entdecken von Bugs da und
2. Wenn man ein Spiel von nicht-internen Spielern testen lässt dann kann man zum Release meist ein Spiel mit sehr wenig Bugs liefern.
Außerdem kann so Dice auf Feedback von den Beta Testern Rücksicht nehmen.
Aber Leute es ist doch eigentlich egal.
Ich mein Battlefield wird garantiert Patches bekommen und Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 auch.
Macht euch nicht lächerlich.
Immerhin kann es nur besser als Gothic 3 werden 

LG euer RedMaco


----------



## Datamind (20. Oktober 2011)

E-K0 schrieb:


> mainstream Gruppe
> sagt der CoD Spieler?


Falsche Antwort, ich spiele bis zum heutigen Zeitpunkt beides und kann die Sache nun mal gelassen sehen. Warum sollte ich mich irgendeiner Fraktion anschliessen? Es gibt auch Punkte die mir an CoD nicht gefallen, die werden dann genau so kritisiert.





stawacz schrieb:


> hahahaha das is die lustigste aussage des tages....
> 
> 
> doch sicher beabsichtigt oder? los komm,sag das das ein scherz war



Beabsichtigt JA, ob es ein Scherz war sag ich noch nicht, will noch was Spannung aufrecht erhalten


----------



## mod81rcracing (20. Oktober 2011)

DICE hat den Gamern eine Beta spendiert.  Wo ist die Beta von Call of Fisting 3??? Also bevor ich mein Maul so weit aufreissen würde wie der werte Herr Shitfield würde ich lieber mal nachdenken was an der eigenen Francise alles nicht so ist wie es sein sollte. DICE versucht durch die Beta ein Feedback von den Gamern zu erhalten. Und das finde ich gut. Für mich ist die Call of Shitting- Serie eh schon seit Jahren gestorben. Weil ich einfach nicht einsehe den Vollpreis für ein Produkt zu bezahlen, dem es seit Jahren schon an Inovationen mangelt. Hoffe es war der letzte Teil der Serie. Nur leider wird dies nicht geschehen. Weil es genug hirnlose Idioten gibt die dem Entwickler das Geld in den nachwerfen und sich als dank mental in den Arsch *** lassen. Und nochmal: CALL OF DUTY...aka CALL OF FISTING...aka CALL OF SHITTING ist der letzte Dreck!!!!!!!! Und allle Fanboys der Serie sind impotente Volltrotteln mit einem IQ von maximal 30......ja ihr seid gemeint ihr FISTER eurer eigenen Mütter!!!!!


----------



## Rabowke (20. Oktober 2011)

mod81rcracing schrieb:


> ...


Du bist nicht sonderlich helle, kann das sein? Wg. so einem geistigen Durchfall hast du dich hier extra angemeldet?


----------



## CrazyClash (20. Oktober 2011)

Nun ja, wenn ich 3x (MW1, MW2 und nun MW3) die fast gleiche Spielmechanik in leicht abgeänderter Grafik rausbringe, so wäre es arg peinlich wenn bei Version MW3 noch grobe Bugs drin wären. 
Ich finde die Abwicklung von DICE / EA tadellos, eine online spielbare Beta für ein paar Millionen Spieler, Feedback bekommen, Fehler beheben und was nicht zum Release behoben werden konnte, per Patch nachreichen! Ist doch toll und sollte doch auch so laufen, oder nicht!? Ich werde jedenfalls beide Spiele kaufen auch wenn mich bisher die Ergebnisse von BF3 mehr ansprechen, da MW3 mehr damit beschäftigt ist das Konkurrenzprodukt schlecht zu machen, als Werbung in eigener Sache zu betreiben.


----------



## Rabowke (20. Oktober 2011)

CrazyClash schrieb:


> [...] da MW3 mehr damit beschäftigt ist das Konkurrenzprodukt schlecht zu machen, als Werbung in eigener Sache zu betreiben.


Ich glaube ein CoD:MW3 muss keine Werbung mehr machen, das dürfte als Franchise mittlerweile seeeeeehr bekannt sein.

Ich fand die Abwicklung der Beta übrigens nicht tadellos, warum muss ich bei Facebook erst EA 'liken', um mich dann mit der nervigen Seite bzgl. Perso Nr. rumzuschlagen?

Diese Seite hat bei mir, ich benutz Opera letzte Version, nur Probleme bereitet ... nach diversen Versuchen konnte ich dann einen Beta-Key abstauben, fix den Clienten runtergeladen ( das ging übrigens wirklich ganz fix ) und dann ... tja, an drei Abenden probiert in ein Spiel zukommen: nicht möglich. Server voll.

Irgendwann war die Beta beendet und ich hab nicht einmal spielen können. Davon ab, dass diese komische Metro Map eh nicht mein Fall gewesen wäre, war der gesamte Betatest für mich: nutzlos, weil nicht spielbar.

Vllt. hätte man gg. 09:00 morgens oder 03:00 nachts ohne Probleme spielen können, aber als berufstätiger Spieler kommt sowas nicht in Frage. 

Ich hatte mich ursprünglich auf BF3 gefreut, was ich aber auf Videos und der 360 ( die übrigens ohne Perso, Origin etc. bla auskam! ) gesehen hab: lass mal gut sein. Fühlt sich an wie ein BFBC2,5, nicht wie der von mir erwartete BF Nachfolger.


----------



## mod81rcracing (20. Oktober 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich glaube ein CoD:MW3 muss keine Werbung mehr machen, das dürfte als Franchise mittlerweile seeeeeehr bekannt sein.
> 
> Ich fand die Abwicklung der Beta übrigens nicht tadellos, warum muss ich bei Facebook erst EA 'liken', um mich dann mit der nervigen Seite bzgl. Perso Nr. rumzuschlagen?
> 
> ...


 
nur weil du anscheinend einen unterentwickelten pc mit einer miesen internetverbindung hast...dafür kann dice nicht. ist halt ein game das für die elitespieler entwickelt wurde. aber ich wünsch dir viel spass mit call of duty. bei battlefield wärst du ja eh nur kanonenfutter du wurm!


----------



## mod81rcracing (20. Oktober 2011)

nur weil du anscheinen einen unterentwickelten pc mit einem 56k-modem hast...ja dafür kann dice nichts. battlefield ist halt für die elite. spiel lieber call of duty. bei battlefield wärst du ja eh nur kanonenfutter...du wurm!!


----------



## Rabowke (20. Oktober 2011)

mod81rcracing schrieb:


> nur weil du anscheinend einen unterentwickelten pc mit einer miesen internetverbindung hast...dafür kann dice nicht. ist halt ein game das für die elitespieler entwickelt wurde. aber ich wünsch dir viel spass mit call of duty. bei battlefield wärst du ja eh nur kanonenfutter du wurm!




Irgendwie muss ich grad lachen ... über dich. Wollen wir jetzt wirklich einen virtuellen Schwanzvergleich starten? Glaub mir, du hast den Kürzeren.


----------



## Alexey1978 (20. Oktober 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Diese Seite hat bei mir, ich benutz Opera letzte Version, nur Probleme bereitet ... nach diversen Versuchen konnte ich dann einen Beta-Key abstauben, fix den Clienten runtergeladen ( das ging übrigens wirklich ganz fix ) und dann ... tja, an drei Abenden probiert in ein Spiel zukommen: nicht möglich. Server voll.
> 
> Irgendwann war die Beta beendet und ich hab nicht einmal spielen können. Davon ab, dass diese komische Metro Map eh nicht mein Fall gewesen wäre, war der gesamte Betatest für mich: nutzlos, weil nicht spielbar.
> 
> ...


 
Oh Du hattest solche Probleme mit der Beta? Das ist schade. Bei mir lief sie halbwegs gut und ich hab auch nur abends spielen können, da ich auch erst gegen 18 Uhr zu Hause bin nach der Arbeit. Halbwegs deshalb, weil Caspian Border bei mir extreme Grafikfehler verursachte, trotz dem empfohlenen Beta Treiber von Nvidia. Die große Karte konnte ich also immer nur recht kurz zocken bis die Fehler auftraten.

Ich kann Dir aber nur raten, den Titel mal in einer Videothek zu leihen falls das möglich sein wird. Oder ggf. mal bei einem befreundeten Zocker selber anzuspielen. Es ist in meinen Augen ein würdiger BF Nachfolger. Ja er macht nicht alles so wie BF2 und ja es ist eine gehörige Portion BFBC2 mit drin. Aber das Gesamtbild und das Spielgefühl ist nicht Badcompany sondern Battlefield. Zumindest für mich. Wäre also schade, wenn Du Dir "nur" anhand von Videos selbst eine Meinung über das "Spielgefühl" gemacht hast. Das geht nämlich meiner Meinung nach nur indem man persönlich spielt. 

Also teste es erst mal, bevor Du es abschreibst.


----------



## Alexey1978 (20. Oktober 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Irgendwie muss ich grad lachen ... über dich. Wollen wir jetzt wirklich einen virtuellen Schwanzvergleich starten? Glaub mir, du hast den Kürzeren.


 
*lol*


----------



## CrazyClash (20. Oktober 2011)

Also ich bin berufstätig, konnte auch zur Hauptzeit zwischen 18.00 - 24.00 Uhr spielen, kein Problem. Die Key-Eingabe etc. war bei mir auch problemlos, das man lediglich Metro und Caspian Border spielen konnte finde ich auch nicht schlecht, ich will ja nicht schon im Vorfeld alle Maps kennen. 
Somit ist das für mich ne fast vorbildliche BETA-Abwicklung. Was kam den bisher von MW3??? Das einzigste was man bei denen mitbekommt sind die Stänkereien, welche teilweise auch von EA / DICE zu sehen waren, jedoch  sieht man dort das was voran geht!
MW1 hatte mir damals gefallen, aber seit MW1 kommt jährlich das gleiche Game mit anderem Setting und wie bereits erwähnt, etwas verbesserter Grafik, raus. Warum etwas ändern wenn sich mit dem gleichen Spiel jedes Jahr ein Haufen Geld machen lässt, ich würde es nicht anders tun. Aber darum lobe ich es mir wenn man wirklich mal wieder was entwickelt und dies auch seine Zeit gebraucht hat, anders wie nur einige Perks und Grafiken zu ändern und dann nen MW3 auf die Packung zu drucken.


----------



## Rabowke (20. Oktober 2011)

Alexey1978 schrieb:


> Also teste es erst mal, bevor Du es abschreibst.


Wie gesagt, auf der 360 hab ich es ja angetestet ... sonst würde ich das ja nicht so schreiben. Allerdings gab es für die 360 lediglich die Metro Map, ich wollte Caspian Border testen.

Spielen würde ich es, wenn überhaupt, eh nur mit meinem PC ... aber zum reinschnuppern ist die 360 Version nicht verkehrt & vorallem kann man hier wirklich bei der Videothek vorbei schauen. 

Ich denke übrigens auch, dass die richtig epischen Schlachten mit Fahrzeugen, Flugzeugen etc. schon deutlich über dem Spassfaktor von BC2 anzusiedeln sind. Mal schauen ob es nicht ggf. ne günstige Version der PC Version in England gibt.


----------



## Alexey1978 (20. Oktober 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, auf der 360 hab ich es ja angetestet ... sonst würde ich das ja nicht so schreiben. Allerdings gab es für die 360 lediglich die Metro Map, ich wollte Caspian Border testen.
> 
> Spielen würde ich es, wenn überhaupt, eh nur mit meinem PC ... aber zum reinschnuppern ist die 360 Version nicht verkehrt & vorallem kann man hier wirklich bei der Videothek vorbei schauen.
> 
> Ich denke übrigens auch, dass die richtig epischen Schlachten mit Fahrzeugen, Flugzeugen etc. schon deutlich über dem Spassfaktor von BC2 anzusiedeln sind. Mal schauen ob es nicht ggf. ne günstige Version der PC Version in England gibt.



Oh...hab das mit der 360 dann falsch verstanden. Hinzukommt, das für mich als alter PC'ler nur Maus & Tastatur für einen Shooter in Frage kommt. Naja aber PC Gameplay wird sich vermutlich doch um einiges von der Konsolen Version abheben, wenn man halbwegs aktuelle Hardware hat. Ich freue mich schon sehr auf den Release und ein paar Jungs aus meinem Zocker-Clan sind schon ganz heiß drauf. Ein paar von uns haben sogar noch mal mit BF2142 angefangen um die Zeit zu überbrücken.  

Eine günstige UK-Version ist sicherlich ne gute Wahl für die, die nicht ganz so heiß darauf sind un den einen Tag länger auch noch warten können. Also dann bleibt mir ja nur ein "See you on the battlefield!"


----------



## Rabowke (20. Oktober 2011)

CrazyClash schrieb:


> Also ich bin berufstätig, konnte auch zur Hauptzeit zwischen 18.00 - 24.00 Uhr spielen, kein Problem. Die Key-Eingabe etc. war bei mir auch problemlos, das man lediglich Metro und Caspian Border spielen konnte finde ich auch nicht schlecht, ich will ja nicht schon im Vorfeld alle Maps kennen.


Merkwürdig ... bei mir hieß es immer, egal wann ich getestet hab ( meist halt Abends ):
Server voll.
Selbst Server, wo noch freie Slots waren: Server voll.

Das man erstmal ein Browserplugin laden und installieren musste, um überhaupt freie Server zu sehen fand ich etwas grenzwertig. Was spricht gg. ein normalen Serverbrowser der im Spiel implementiert ist?

Das man eigentlich nur eine, dank der Großzügigkeit von EA, zwei Karten spielen durfte ist ja kein Problem, nur war ich halt an Caspian Border interessiert.


----------



## Sirius89 (20. Oktober 2011)

Darknomis806 schrieb:


> beta hat am 29.september angefangen und letzte woche  oder vorletzte hat sie aufgehört
> 
> die ganzen scherwiegenden fehler kriegst bis zum 27.oktober wohl kaum weggepatcht


 

Der Beta Code war schon 2 Monate alt wo die Beta angefangen hat.Die Leute die auf auf der GeForce Lan gezockt haben berichteten alle das die ganzen groben Fehler aus der Beta weg sind und hier und da noch nen ein oder anderer Bug is aber nix schwerwiegendes. 

Kannst dir ja die Videos anschauen auf Youtube.


----------



## mod81rcracing (20. Oktober 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Irgendwie muss ich grad lachen ... über dich. Wollen wir jetzt wirklich einen virtuellen Schwanzvergleich starten? Glaub mir, du hast den Kürzeren.


 
naja wennst auch einen pc mit 2 stk xeon dp 5680, 16 gb ram mit 2000mhz, 2 stk gtx 580 mit je 2 gb ram, 3 stk ssd-festplatten mit je 250gb hast. ja dann kannst bei den großen jungs mal mitreden. wenn bei dir battlefield 3 in einer auflösung von 2560x1440, supersampling (nvidia sei dank), einstellungen ultra bei konstant 90 frames läuft, dann glaub ich nicht dass du dir freiwillig ein call of shiting antust. aber was solls. ich freu mich auf das game. allein deswegen weil es bei so spastis wie dir nicht ordentlich läuft


----------



## Rabowke (20. Oktober 2011)

Alexey1978 schrieb:


> Oh...hab das mit der 360 dann falsch verstanden. Naja aber PC Gameplay wird sich vermutlich doch um einiges von der Konsolen Version abheben, wenn man halbwegs aktuelle Hardware hat.


Denk ich auch, Shooter im SP auf Konsole ist für mich absolut in Ordnung. Aber MP Spiele auf Konsole ... *brrrr*
Ist mir echt ein Rätsel wie einige Leute, u.a. Kumpels, mittlerweile nur noch auf der 360 spielen ... und dabei richtig gut sind. 

BF3 wird wohl mit max. Details und FullHD Auflösung gut bei mir laufen ... da mach ich mir weniger sorgen.



> Also dann bleibt mir ja nur ein "See you on the battlefield!"


Hehe ... stimmt wohl. 

Aber sag mal, wird es für BF3 die Möglichkeit geben einen eigenen Dedi Server aufzusetzen? Hab da die News nicht so verfolgt, aber wenn es die Möglichkeit gibt, dann werd ich bestimmt im Freundeskreis einen Hosten um mal eine Partie spielen zu können.


----------



## CrazyClash (20. Oktober 2011)

Zu dieser Plugin Geschichte geb ich dir auf jeden Fall Recht, mir gefällt es auch besser wenn die Server direkt im Spiel auswählbar sind. Ein Punkt der mir nicht gefällt aber auch nicht entscheidend über das Spiel ist.
Ich habs auf PC getestet und wie schon gesagt habe ich hierbei keinerlei Probleme gehabt, bis auf einen Tag, da war aber wohl generell ein Problem. Caspian Border hab ich auch nur kurz getestet, da ich hierfür dringend meinen Rechner aufrüsten sollte, die GTX 280 kommt bei BF3 schon an Ihre Grenzen.


----------



## Rabowke (20. Oktober 2011)

mod81rcracing schrieb:


> naja wennst auch einen pc mit 2 stk xeon dp 5680, 16 gb ram mit 2000mhz, 2 stk gtx 580 mit je 2 gb ram, 3 stk ssd-festplatten mit je 250gb hast.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Netter Versuch ...



> ja dann kannst bei den großen jungs mal mitreden.


Ich kann auch so bei den großen Jungs mitreden, was aber vllt. daran liegt das ich zum einen erwachsen bin, zum anderen ich es nicht nötig habe mich über meine Hardware zu profilieren. 



> wenn bei dir battlefield 3 in einer auflösung von 2560x1440, supersampling (nvidia sei dank), einstellungen ultra bei konstant 90 frames läuft, dann glaub ich nicht dass du dir freiwillig ein call of shiting antust.


Du kommst aus der Zukunft, oder? Ansonsten kann ich mir nicht erklären wie du bereits jetzt weißt, wie BF3 bei dir laufen wird.
Ich verrate dir ein kleines Geheimnis: die Beta hatte keine Ultra Einstellung und IMO keine DX11 Effekte. Gibts genug Artikel diesbzgl. im Internet ... aber hey, wem sag ich das. 

Ich schau mir einfach das Bild oben an & weiß Bescheid. 



> aber was solls. ich freu mich auf das game. allein deswegen weil es bei so spastis wie dir nicht ordentlich läuft


'Spastis' ... wie alt bist du? 12?


----------



## Alexey1978 (20. Oktober 2011)

Ob man selbst Server aufsetzen kann weiß ich nicht. Unranked im Netz hosten lassen wird sicherlich gehen. Aber selbst die Serverfiles für eine LAN aufsetzen? Ich fürchte das geht "noch" nicht. Es gibt da ja ein Gerücht über einen LAN Modus der in einem kommenden DLC enthalten sein soll. Ob das allerdings stimmt und ob die dann auch die Möglichkeit für "private" Server bekommt (was logisch wäre) weiß ich nicht. Cool wäre es allerdings. 

Ne gute alte LAN-Party mit seinen Kumpels und dazu BF3 stelle ich mir sehr nett vor.


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (20. Oktober 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Aber sag mal, wird es für BF3 die Möglichkeit geben einen eigenen Dedi Server aufzusetzen? Hab da die News nicht so verfolgt, aber wenn es die Möglichkeit gibt, dann werd ich bestimmt im Freundeskreis einen Hosten um mal eine Partie spielen zu können.


 
Die Server Files sind nicht, werden wohl vorerst auch nicht, öffentlich sein. DICE begrümdet das damit, dass man so besser kontroller über Cheater, Hacker und "Server mit Punktemultiplikator" hat. Muss als wo was mieten. Wenn de vorbestelltst bekommst oft Rabatt.

z.B: bei Net Game Zone: Slot 50 ct + 5 € Grundgebür. Das günstigste was ich bis jetzt gefunden hab. Unranked sogar noch günstiger glaub ich.

PS: Hast du immer quwick match gemacht oder per serverbrowser? da gab nen filter mit "nur leere" oder "mit mehr als 5 plätze frei", wenn das aktiviert war, gings eig immer.


----------



## Rabowke (20. Oktober 2011)

NilsonNeo4 schrieb:


> PS: Hast du immer quwick match gemacht oder per serverbrowser? da gab nen filter mit "nur leere" oder "mit mehr als 5 plätze frei", wenn das aktiviert war, gings eig immer.


Alles probiert ... 

Schade das dedicated server aus der Mode gekommen sind. Dank der jetzt verfügbaren Anbindungen, ich hab z.B. VDSL50, kann man ohne Probleme einen eigenen Server betreiben, 50mbit down / 10mbit up ist dafür mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## Alexey1978 (20. Oktober 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Schade das dedicated server aus der Mode gekommen sind. Dank der jetzt verfügbaren Anbindungen, ich hab z.B. VDSL50, kann man ohne Probleme einen eigenen Server betreiben, 50mbit down / 10mbit up ist dafür mehr als ausreichend.


 
VDSL-50? Hast Du das von der Telekom? Haben die immer noch die Klausel, das die nach 200 GB auf 6 Mbit drosseln?

Ich hatte mich bis die diese Klausel reingenommen haben nämlich auch sehr auf VDSL gefreut. Danach nicht mehr wirklich. Gut 200 Gb sind ne Menge aber bei der Bandbreite sind die nach weniger als 10 Stunden voller Auslastung bereits verbraucht. Was will ich mit einer Flatrate die ich maximal 9,1 Stunden voll nutzen kann?

Heutzutage wo sämtliche Trailer etc. in 1080p angeboten werden kommt man sehr schnell auf 200 GB an übertragenen Daten. Allein der BF2142 Patch den ich die Tage gezogen habe hatte schon 2 GB. 

Sorry für Offtopic aber ich hab bisher keinen gefunden den ich hätte fragen können, ob diese "Begrenzung" echt ist.


----------



## Rabowke (20. Oktober 2011)

Alexey1978 schrieb:


> VDSL-50? Hast Du das von der Telekom? Haben die immer noch die Klausel, das die nach 200 GB auf 6 Mbit drosseln?
> 
> Ich hatte mich bis die diese Klausel reingenommen haben nämlich auch sehr auf VDSL gefreut. Danach nicht mehr wirklich. Gut 200 Gb sind ne Menge aber bei der Bandbreite sind die nach weniger als 10 Stunden voller Auslastung bereits verbraucht. Was will ich mit einer Flatrate die ich maximal 9,1 Stunden voll nutzen kann?
> 
> ...


Ich habs über die Telekom, im Family & Friends Tarif & VDSL50 zum Preis von VDSL25 ... waren eh nur 5 EUR / Monat Unterschied. 

Soweit ich weiss hatte die Telekom nie so eine Drosselung bzw. Klausel. Wir haben T-Home ohne Entertain ( schau eh kein Fernsehen ), nur Telefon & Internet. 

Jedenfalls gibts keine Drosselung, allerdings sind mir zwei Dinge negativ aufgefallen: die Bandbreite sinkt am Wochenende von 4,5MB/Sek. ( ja, Megabyte ) auf ~3MB/Sekunde ... Youtube Videos in HD sind auf den Abendstunden so gut wie nicht 'schaubar', weil die Telekom im Clinch mit Google liegt. Die Telekom siehts nicht ein, dass diese Inhalte ohne Entgelt über ihre Leitung verschickt werden.

Das wird dir wohl jeder Telekom Kunde bestätigen können, ich hatte vorher eine 12mbit Leitung bei Alice und nie Probleme mit YT HD Videos auf'n Abend.

Ansonsten kann ich mich nicht beklagen, 42 EUR / Monat für VDSL50 ... früher hab ich 30 EUR für Alice DSL mit 'echten' 12mbit gezahlt.

Also ich lass mich wg. Klausel gerne eines besseren belehren, aber weder bei mir ( habs erst seit ~5 Monaten ) noch einem Kumpel ( von ihm ist Family & Friends ) hab ich sowas bemerkt. Mein Kumpel war übrigens "Betatester" für VDSL hier in Berlin, seine Mutter arbeitet bei T-System.


----------



## r4mp4ge (20. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin auch bei der "Telekom",und die Leitung ist NUR eine 16k + Fastpath,ich konnte die Beta ausgiebigst Spielen,auch Caspian Boarder.
Ich ging im Browser auf Mp,dann klickte Ich auf Spieler,damit war die Spielerzahl "geordnet"somit war es leichter,Server zu finden die nicht "Voll" waren.
Auch Ich hatte zwar Grafikbugs(Gtx560Ti +285 Beta Drivers)aber Unspielbar wurde es nie.

Ramp


----------



## Alexey1978 (20. Oktober 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich habs über die Telekom, im Family & Friends Tarif & VDSL50 zum Preis von VDSL25 ... waren eh nur 5 EUR / Monat Unterschied.
> 
> Soweit ich weiss hatte die Telekom nie so eine Drosselung bzw. Klausel. Wir haben T-Home ohne Entertain ( schau eh kein Fernsehen ), nur Telefon & Internet.
> 
> ...



Das hier hab ich direkt von der Telekom Seite unter dem Punkt "Vertragsbedingungen". Daher ja meine Frage.



> Ab einem übertragenen Datenvolumen von 100 GB (bei VDSL 50 ab 200 GB) in  einem Monat wird die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit des Internet-Zugangs  für den Rest des Monats auf max. 6.016 kbit/s für den Downstream und 576  kbit/s für den Upstream begrenzt.


4,5 MB/Sekunde ist aber eh etwas schwach für 50 Mbit. Da sollten bis zu 6,25 MB/Sekunde möglich sein. Aber es heißt ja leider immer so schön "bis zu 50 Mbit". 

Gut 4,5 MB/Sekunde geht schon gut ab...aber wenn's bis auf 3 MB/Sek. sinkt hast Du auch "nur" noch ca. 25 Mbit. Das ist schon heftig. Da würd ich mal den Support fragen warum Du diese Einbrüche hast. Derart starke Schwankungen deuten nämlich auf eine Engstelle auf Seiten der Telekom hin, gerade wenn das zu den "üblichen Verdächtigen-Zeiten" passiert wie Feierabend und halt Wochenende.

Aber achte bitte mal darauf, wieviel Du so überträgst und ob die tatsächlich nach 200 GB begrenzen.

Das mit Youtube liegt an Google? Ich hab mal gehört, das liegt am Geschäftspartner den T-Online hat um Daten mit Amerika auszutauschen. Da hat sich T-Online angeblich mit dem Provider der wohl den Großteil der Überseeleitungen "besitzt" gestritten oder sowas in der Art. Das Problem betrifft leider sämtliche Telekom Kunden. Ich hab seit meinem Wechsel auch das Problem, das Youtube Videos total langsam laufen zu "Stoßzeiten" gerade HD Inhalte.


----------



## Rabowke (20. Oktober 2011)

Alexey1978 schrieb:


> Das hier hab ich direkt von der Telekom Seite unter dem Punkt "Vertragsbedingungen". Daher ja meine Frage.


Hmm, werd ich die Tage mal genauer prüfen.



> 4,5 MB/Sekunde ist aber eh etwas schwach für 50 Mbit. Da sollten bis zu 6,25 MB/Sekunde möglich sein. Aber es heißt ja leider immer so schon "bis zu 50 Mbit".


Eigentlich heißt es nur bei 16mbit "bis zu", Entertain über eine 16mbit Leitung benötigt einen eigenen Tarif, der dir tatsächlich 16mbit zusichert, VDSL findet AFAIK eine Prüfung statt.

Meine Leitung könnte theoretisch mit 70mbit synchronisiert werden, wenn man den Angaben der fritz!Box trauen darf.

Also dauerhaft 4,5MB/Sekunde von einem bestimmten Server ( wir haben einen Rootserver ) ist schon eine gute Leistung. Welche Internetseite bietet dir so eine konstante DL Möglichkeit? Selbst Steam kommt bei mir selten über 3MB/Sek.



> Gut 4,5 MB/Sekunde geht schon gut ab...aber wenn's bis auf 3 MB/Sek. sinkt hast Du auch "nur" noch ca. 25 Mbit.
> Das ist schon heftig. Da würd ich mal den Support fragen warum Du diese Einbrüche hast. Derart starke Schwankungen deuten nämlich auf eine Engstelle auf Seiten der Telekom hin, gerade wenn das zu den "üblichen Verdächtigen-Zeiten" passiert wie Feierabend und halt Wochenende.


Was soll mir der Support sagen? Es ist nunmal so das pro Gebiet eine Gesamtleistung von X bereit gestellt wird, wenn jetzt Anzahl Nutzer Y zeitgleich lädt ( IPTV zählt auch dazu! ), dann geht die Bandbreite nunmal in den Keller. Noch schlimmer ist es mit Internet über Kabel in Ballungsgebieden.



> Aber achte bitte mal darauf, wieviel Du so überträgst und ob die tatsächlich nach 200 GB begrenzen.


Letzten Monat müssten es locker über 400GB gewesen sein .... wenn meine Geschwindigkeit auf 6mbit limitiert worden wäre, hätte ich das bestimmt bemerkt. 



> Das mit Youtube liegt an Google? Ich hab mal gehört, das liegt am Geschäftspartner den T-Online hat um Daten mit Amerika auszutauschen. Da hat sich T-Online angeblich mit dem Provider der wohl den Großteil der Überseeleitungen "besitzt" gestritten oder sowas in der Art. Das Problem betrifft leider sämtliche Telekom Kunden. Ich hab seit meinem Wechsel auch das Problem, das Youtube Videos total langsam laufen zu "Stoßzeiten" gerade HD Inhalte.


Siehe oben ... das Problem liegt schon an der Telekom, weil die es nicht einzieht diese Datenmengen über ihre Leitungen ohne Entgelt von Google ( oder anderen großen Anbietern ) zu übertragen.

In einer der letzten c't war ein interessanter Artikel darüber bzw. Netzneutralität im Allgemeinen.


----------



## r4mp4ge (20. Oktober 2011)

Vielleicht lasst hier jemand ausser Acht,dass man,Selbst wenn man nun Theoretische 70+ hat,immer nur SO Schnell sein kann,wie es Die Server die man gerade "Ansurft" auch zur Verfügung stellen können?
(RoflmaoSpotz*)

Ramp


----------



## Rabowke (20. Oktober 2011)

r4mp4ge schrieb:


> Vielleicht lasst hier jemand ausser Acht,dass man,Selbst wenn man nun Theoretische 70+ hat,immer nur SO Schnell sein kann,wie es Die Server die man gerade "Ansurft" auch zur Verfügung stellen können?


Keine Ahnung wen du gerade meinst, aber siehe oben: man muss erstmal Dienste / Anbieter finden die dir so eine konstante Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit bieten.

Das war übrigens auch die Entscheidung für einen rootserver, den man während der Arbeitszeit mit Dingen befüllen kann ( ssh / vnc beim iPhone 4tw ) und Abends dann gemütlich mit besagten 4,5MB *kontant* saugt. 

Übrigens macht das dann kaum noch ein Unterschied, ob man jetzt 4,5 oder 6mb/sek. hat.


----------



## Alexey1978 (20. Oktober 2011)

Hmm ok danke für die Info.

Ich gucke mal ob ich die c't noch bekomme. Der Artikel hört sich interessant an. 

Klar Du hast natürlich recht mit der Aussage, dass nur wenige Server solche Bandbreiten auch bedienen können. Das ist bei mir auch eher eine Sache des Prinzips. Da bin ich wohl etwas "typisch Deutsch". Wenn ich für Leistung X bezahle möchte ich gerne auch Leistung X bekommen und nicht nur 3/4 von X oder ab und an mal nur die Hälfte von X. 

Leider ziehen sich die meisten Anbieter ja mit der "bis zu..." Klausel aus der Verantwortung. 

Hmm 400 GB grob geschätzt...ja dann hätten sie begrenzen müssen. Die Frage ist nur, liegt das daran, das Dein Kumpel da den "guten Draht" zur Telekom hat oder ist das nur eine Klausel die "Heavy User" abschrecken soll aber die nicht wirklich durchgesetzt wird? Fragen über Fragen. Im Grunde ist es aber eh noch nicht so wichtig. Da bei uns auffem Dorf eh der VDSL Ausbau noch im Gange ist. Lieber wäre mir allerdings Internet übers Kabelnetz. Damit hatte ich in meiner alten Wohnung sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Ausgezeichnete Pings, gute, stabile Bandbreite und ein vertretbarer Preis. Nur leider bieten die da wo ich jetzt wohne "noch" kein Kabel an.


----------



## Rabowke (20. Oktober 2011)

Alexey1978 schrieb:


> [...]


Guter Draht hin oder her, ich glaube nicht dass das ( Family & Friends ) wirklich darauf Einfluss hat.
Ich hab grad die Stelle gefunden, du hast Recht. Es steht in der Tat noch da, allerdings ist diese Beschränkung bei Entertain komplett ausgenommen.

Also 400GB ist die Zahl, die ich gestern gesehen hab ... nur weiß ich nicht von wann bis wann. Ich schau heute Abend mal rein und poste dann mal die Logs.

Mich würde interessieren ob auch der Upload darunter fällt.


----------



## Crizpy (20. Oktober 2011)

mod81rcracing schrieb:


> DICE hat den Gamern eine Beta spendiert.  Wo ist die Beta von Call of Fisting 3??? Also bevor ich mein Maul so weit aufreissen würde wie der werte Herr Shitfield würde ich lieber mal nachdenken was an der eigenen Francise alles nicht so ist wie es sein sollte. DICE versucht durch die Beta ein Feedback von den Gamern zu erhalten. Und das finde ich gut. Für mich ist die Call of Shitting- Serie eh schon seit Jahren gestorben. Weil ich einfach nicht einsehe den Vollpreis für ein Produkt zu bezahlen, dem es seit Jahren schon an Inovationen mangelt. Hoffe es war der letzte Teil der Serie. Nur leider wird dies nicht geschehen. Weil es genug hirnlose Idioten gibt die dem Entwickler das Geld in den nachwerfen und sich als dank mental in den Arsch *** lassen. Und nochmal: CALL OF DUTY...aka CALL OF FISTING...aka CALL OF SHITTING ist der letzte Dreck!!!!!!!! Und allle Fanboys der Serie sind impotente Volltrotteln mit einem IQ von maximal 30......ja ihr seid gemeint ihr FISTER eurer eigenen Mütter!!!!!



Ich bin zwar kein Fan von beiden Spielen, aber mal im ernst, andere zu beleidigen weil sie ein anderes Spiel lieber spielen ist kein Grund, man denk mal lieber drüber nach und ich hoffe das mein Meldung an dich wegen Beleidigung und vulgärer Ausdrücke gewirkt hat....... 
Übrigens wenn ich mir das so ansehe ist es fast so als ob du ein Fanboy von Battlefield 3 bist, du hast keine Ahnung wie viel sich Spieleentwickler Mühe machen ein Spiel zu entwickeln egal ob die Grafik anders ist und informier dich besser bevor du irgendwelche Lügen reinschreibst die die PCGames Seite beschmutzt!


----------



## Rabowke (20. Oktober 2011)

Alexey1978 schrieb:


> Ich gucke mal ob ich die c't noch bekomme. Der Artikel hört sich interessant an.


Netzneutralität steht der Vereinnahmung des Internet im Weg | c't

Hier findest du den Artikel ...


----------



## r4mp4ge (20. Oktober 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wen du gerade meinst, aber siehe oben: man muss erstmal Dienste / Anbieter finden die dir so eine konstante Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit bieten.
> 
> Ramp
> Nochmal zu "Mitschreiben",Du magst zwar eine sehr Schnelle Leitung besitzen,so.
> ...


----------



## Rabowke (20. Oktober 2011)

r4mp4ge schrieb:


> Gut Erklärt?


Du verarscht mich doch grad, oder? 

Was hab ich oben bitte geschrieben? Schreibst du nur des Schreibenwillens oder liest du die Texte auch? Ich hab doch bereits im ersten Posting genau das geschrieben, was du hier grad "super einfach" erklärt hast.

Manchmal frag ich mich echt ...


----------



## r4mp4ge (20. Oktober 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Du verarscht mich doch grad, oder?
> 
> Was hab ich oben bitte geschrieben? Schreibst du nur des Schreibenwillens oder liest du die Texte auch? Ich hab doch bereits im ersten Posting genau das geschrieben, was du hier grad "super einfach" erklärt hast.
> 
> Manchmal frag ich mich echt ...



Sicher,glauben Sie was Sie wollen,versucht zu helfen hab ich ja,kann mir keine Vorwürfe mehr machen,und Erspare mir des weiteren,auf ihre Fragen,Meinungen und dergleichen zu Antworten.
In die Liste haben Sie es auch geschafft,damit muss gut sein,Klugscheißer Nerven sowieso nur.

Ramp


----------



## Rabowke (20. Oktober 2011)

r4mp4ge schrieb:


> In die Liste haben Sie es auch geschafft [...]
> Ramp


Scheisse ... ich hab es in *die* Liste geschafft? 



Oh man ...


----------



## r4mp4ge (20. Oktober 2011)

Man muss sich Wirklich Fragen,wie es solche Möchtegern´s in eine Rolle als Moderator geschafft haben,aber der Name lässt Raum zur Vermutung,das es in "Kriechender und Übelriechender Form"geschehen sein muss,frage mich nur wer denn da genug "Platz" in seinem Hinterteil hatte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabowke (20. Oktober 2011)

r4mp4ge schrieb:


> Man muss sich Wirklich Fragen,wie es solche Möchtegern´s in eine Rolle als Moderator geschafft haben,aber der Name lässt Raum zur Vermutung,das es in "Kriechender und Übelriechender Form"geschehen sein muss,frage mich nur wer denn da genug "Platz" in seinem Hinterteil hatte.


Mach dich doch nicht lächerlich ... gibt doch kein Grund dazu.

Du kannst mir aber gerne erklären wie der Name ( Nick ) Raum zur Vermutung lässt. Das würde mich brennend interessieren, oder meinst du gar meinen Avatar? 

Antwort gerne per Privater Nachricht hier in diesem Forum, wenn du dich über mich beschweren willst, Florian Stangl und Rainer Rosshirt hören dir da gerne zu.

... wobei ich immer noch bissle zittere, wegen *der* Liste!


----------



## r4mp4ge (20. Oktober 2011)

Ich werde von weiteren Posts in ihre Richtung absehen,auf eine Erklärung müssen Sie dennoch Verzichten.
Auch werde Ich den von ihnen beschriebenen Weg nehmen,und mich bei Ihren "Vorgesetzten" melden,um eine Erlaubnis erbitten,damit Ich um Ihre Unausstehliche,besser"Wissende"Art herumkomme,und es mir in Zukunft auch nicht wieder antun muss,ansonsten hat PCG einen Benutzer weniger,weil ich mein Konto dann Kündigen werde.

Ramp


----------



## Alexey1978 (20. Oktober 2011)

Sagt mal Jungs was geht denn hier gerade ab? Ramp? Er hat doch tatsächlich genau das geschrieben, was Du noch mal hervorgehoben hast. Ihr streitet im Grunde gerade das ihr einer Meinung seit. (Also bezüglich der Bandbreite). Warum also nun der Zwist? 

Das will mir gerade nicht in den Kopf.


----------



## Datamind (20. Oktober 2011)

@ Rabowke

Ich weiss gerade nicht ob ich weinen oder lachen soll... mit den Jungs ist nicht gut Kirschen essen, richtige kleine "Rabauken"  mach dir nichts draus, sie wissen nicht was sie tun...

PS: Ich habs auch schnell auf "die Liste" geschafft...


----------



## r4mp4ge (20. Oktober 2011)

Sicher,muss nicht weiter Erkären.
Werde meinen Account nun,da Ich auch von den andern Admins keine Hilfe bekomme,Löschen.
Dies ist meine Letzte Nachricht an PCG,schade.

Ramp


----------



## Datamind (20. Oktober 2011)

r4mp4ge schrieb:


> Sicher,muss nicht weiter Erkären.
> Werde meinen Account nun,da Ich auch von den andern Admins keine Hilfe bekomme,Löschen.
> Dies ist meine Letzte Nachricht an PCG,schade.
> 
> Ramp



Was ist den los Junge? Warum muss die ganze Sache immer so ausufern? Müssen wir unser Hobby eigentlich immer gegenseitig schlecht machen/reden? Dabei bleibt es ja scheinbar nicht...

Du willst doch jetzt nicht einfach so abhauen, ich vermisse dich ja noch  Ich habe dir die Sache mit dem "Troll" usw. schon lange verziehen, aber auch nur weil ich den Schritt zur Konfliktbewältigung eingegangen bin. Ich meine das ernst, gib dir einen Ruck und kläre die Sache...


----------



## PsyMagician (20. Oktober 2011)

"Nun amüsiert sich Glen Schofield, Entwickler von Modern Warfare 3 darüber". 

Wo amüsiert er sich denn darüber?

"Wir hatten mehr als 1.000. Infinity Ward hat jahrelange Erfahrung mit dem weltweit größten Multiplayer-Game. Ich habe wirklich keine Bugs bemerkt, die ich anderswo sah."

Was hat denn das mit amüsieren zu tun? 

Sorry, aber dieser Artikel hat Bild-Style. Hier wurde aus unwichtigem Blödsinn Nachrichten gemacht.


----------



## Datamind (21. Oktober 2011)

PsyMagician schrieb:


> "Nun amüsiert sich Glen Schofield, Entwickler von Modern Warfare 3 darüber".
> 
> Wo amüsiert er sich denn darüber?
> 
> ...



Schlimmer noch, du musst nur die Forenbeiträge lesen dann weisst du warum "unwichtiger Blödsinn" überbewertet wird, immerhin sind es jetzt schon 8 Seiten. Wovon mindestens 2 Postings auf meine Kappe gehen. Wird in den EA/Activision Foren eigentlich auch über solche Nachrichten diskutiert?

Frag mal bei der PCG Redaktion nach, warum solche News gepostet werden und was sie bezwecken sollen. CoD/BF Fanlager aufhitzen? Bis jetzt mal oft der Fall gewesen...

Ist ja fast wie im Fussball, wo Ultrafans zu ihrem Verein stehen müssen und alles andere als Rivale betrachtet wird. Dabei steht dann irgendwann nicht mehr das Spiel im Vordergrund. Von dem MENSCH ganz zu schweigen Man kann schnell den Überblick verlieren worum es eigentlich geht...


achhh ja das Revierderby zwischen Schalke 04 und Borussia Dortmund ^^


----------



## p4nd4fri3nd (21. Oktober 2011)

Ganz ehrlich: Ich glaube dass pcgames auf irgendeine Art und Weise von EA überdurchschnittliche Leistungen erhält.
Ich finde zwar auch CoD nicht so toll (ich finde es grottig) aber man sollte schon die Spieler dieses Spiels respektieren. Übrigens finde ich Battlefield auch nicht mehr so toll. Letztendlich sind wir doch alle Gamer und da ist die Aufspaltung in verschiedene Lager irgendwie doof. Warum sollte man sich gegenseitig aufhetzen obwohl wir doch alle das gleiche Hobby haben. Oder beschimpft ihr alle Leute die leicht abweichende Interessen haben? Übrigens nehme ich mich da auch nicht aus. Ich zähle mich mehr zu den Battlefield Spielern aber letztendlich ist mir mittlerweile aufgefallen, wie dumm wir uns (fast) alle verhalten.


----------



## Kwengie (22. Oktober 2011)

*lol*
wie armselig ist das denn, denn einerseits regen die sich über EAs Angriff auf CoD MW3 auf und auf der anderen Seite sind diese Kerle von Activision nicht besser.


----------



## Crizpy (26. Oktober 2011)

Kwengie schrieb:


> *lol*
> wie armselig ist das denn, denn einerseits regen die sich über EAs Angriff auf CoD MW3 auf und auf der anderen Seite sind diese Kerle von Activision nicht besser.


activison?
man kannst du bitte lesen? sledgehammer games!
activision und iw und dice lieben sich aber EA hat woll was dagegen nur weil EA viel geld in den taschen hat erlauben sie sich alles!


----------

